# New here. I've come bearing...Art?



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, so I just wanted to share some of my art. There are some seriously awsome artists on here!
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/PDR_0332-1.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/l_6b5e8fb9153b24e6cebe9c0c3dfb61d7.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/l_1d4b883dd9466c9accca29c6bec714b8.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/PDR_0326.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/PDR_0325-1.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/PDR_0010-4.jpg

And one I havent finished yet...
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/PDR_0395.jpg

Thanks for lookin!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

They're really good! I wish I could draw like that! I'd love to be able to draw a picture of my old pony. But I'm awful. Hahah.


----------



## megalsbegals (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Those are so good, I wish I could draw too, lol


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! Really great job on the shading and coloring! They look very realistic!


----------



## Dressagexpassion (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my god, they are wonderful! Much better than mine.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

do you do commissions?


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> do you do commissions?


Yes I do...If your interested you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

thank you very much!


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

They're all extremely realistic and well shaded! Much more than my own!

But I miss a little life in the eyes in them.. a white dot at the right place could probably help some, not sure if that's all tho..

But still very realistic, you could probably sell portraits if you arn't already


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

thoes are amazing...im sure that you get this all the time but wow!!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

that is very good, I like those.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------

